# Whats your favourite



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys! Whats your least favourite part of detailing? E.g inside or outside 
Mine's the interior and the wheels realy hate all those nooks and cranies a real pain in the ****:wall:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Worst part, washing, drying, plastic trim and of course the glass, find them all very boring.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Buying and hording detailing stuff


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Not having enough time! 

spent 7 days on a car last month and could have done more!


----------

